# 8 ton Climax kitbash from an HLW railcar



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I decided to move my intial post on the Ozark climax model A kit to this forum from general discussion forum as it seemed more pertinent to Model Making.

This winter i decided to kitbash an HLW railcar into one of the little 4 wheel Climax locos that the company made about 2 of. They may have made more but the records I have found show only 2. Being only about 8 tons they had limited tractive force so weren't as popular as the 8 wheeled Climax A's. Still, It seemed like an easy modeling project to me using the HLW railcar as a platform and an interesting piece of Climax locomotive history to have in my roster.

I have completed a fair amount of the conversion so far and finished building the two cylinder engine this week for my little 8 ton Climax loco. 

I used patent drawings and photos from "The Climax Locomotive" book for my reference. I cut the engine block from pine on my bandsaw and used dowel rods and other wooden parts for the engine block and fashioned bolts from .080 Hex styrene rod for bolt details. The reversing gear is all done out of styrene rods and strips. I chose an industrial green color for now and will 'grimy' it up later. working on the steam feed piping now. The water tank will come next and i will relocate the railcar headlamps to a lantern on the end of the loco when I mount the water tank. 

I have posted photos of my progress to date on my photobucket site. The photos are just mock up. Nothing will be glued in place until all the details are final. 

http://s1065.beta.photobucket.com/u...x%20engine


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,

Looking good so far. Great job of scratchbuilding the engine and the color is a good choice. Looking forward to your progress. It's going to be cute one.

Doc


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Finished up my winter projects just in time to start spring yardwork. The little Climax kitbash, Lot's of N scale projects finished, and also painted my new Big John loco black to look more like a logging loco. 

All this little industrial loco needs now is a little more weathering, some firewood in front of the boiler, ore loads, and an engineer. Runs great on the test track. 

So there you have it...from HLW Railcar to 8 ton Climax loco. Easy kitbash. 

http://s1065.beta.photobucket.com/user/flatrat1962/library/8 ton Climax engine


----------

